# MERRY CHRISTMAS



## wynedot55 (Dec 24, 2008)

hope every1 has a MERRY CHRISTMAS an a fun safe day day.the kids are here for a few days.so the xbox360 is getting lots of use.an they are driving me crazy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds like Christmas has started at your house! Enjoy all the company for when they leave it will seem all to quite. 

We open our gifts to each other tonight and then Santa's in the morning. Then we head for my folks.

MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE! Hope it's a good fun and safe celebration of the holiday!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 24, 2008)

yall are going to have some busy fun days.im always happy when the kids all go home.an things get back to normal.they say im an old fuddy duddy.my neice whined till she got a peice of cheese cake without the blue berries.an she was to try a new cake in the morning.so dan an i have to go get what she needs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 25, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## BeefMaster (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!Im awake right now with my little bro-we cant sleep,we havent since like 2:00am.We want our present and orange juice for me 

                                               PRESENTS!! :bun


----------



## Thewife (Dec 25, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

Yesterdays Christmas at the MIL's, sure wasn't boring this year! 
MILs house was out of power early in the day, so the neice doing all the cooking, was not really in a holiday mood! 
The BIL that told us the roads were fine, called and told us to take a detour. When we passed a stepbrat on the highway, we called her and told her to "follow us"!
Once off the main road, the roads turned into a good 8 to 10 inches of rutty, snowy, slush!
When her car would not move any more, we towed her to the MILs, with a rope that liked to break! 
When she needed to leave, we were towing them back out to the main road, when we met up with a BIL, who had just tried to pull a Nephew out of the snow! He could not get them out with his big Dodge truck!
The Nephew called a tow truck, but they would not send a truck unless a cop deemed it an emergency, so he cancelled that!
When we were ready to head home, we loaded up the nephews family and took them to their car! The car was dead, so we had to wait for BIL to bring us some cables! 
Once the car was running, Hubby hooked up their car to our old beater Blazer, and towed them to the main road! 
Best Christmas ever, at the MILs!

Today should be a little calmer! We will let the boy open his annual jam gift set, candy and cash! The nephew and his wife will bring up the two year old to open the cool noisy obnoxious toys we got him!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 25, 2008)

sounds like your in for a loud christmas day.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 25, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like your in for a loud christmas day.


It will only be loud for a little while, then the 2yr old will take his new noisy toys *home* to play with!
I'm kinda known as being the evil aunt, it's a title I enjoy most at Christmas and birthdays!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 25, 2008)

im known as the evil uncle.i got up this morning an turned the xbox360 off.an my nephew had to go all the way back to the beginning.so fri i have to go to gamestop an get a harddrive an a homeplug.so i can get the system online.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 25, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im known as the evil uncle.i got up this morning an turned the xbox360 off.an my nephew had to go all the way back to the beginning.


Now THAT is pure evil! 
Did you get to see the smoke coming out of the ears!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 25, 2008)

yes my nephew wasnt very happy when he got here this morning.so im going to town fri to get a 120gb harddrive anawireless internet connector.


----------



## amysflock (Dec 25, 2008)

Wowsa, thewife, sounds like your Christmas Eve was quite interesting!

We headed up to Marysville for Christmas Eve with my family (2 1/2 hours north of us) and the roads and traffic weren't bad at all. We had a nice dinner and visited, opened our gifts, and hit the road for home...at 10 pm. Yikes. It was a late night, but we've postponed Christmas Day with DH's family (were supposed to cook them all dinner tonight), so that's a relief...we'll play in the snow instead!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Dec 25, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!
_Chris_


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 26, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS  to you an yours.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 26, 2008)

The mother of the 2yr old, did not seem as thrilled with his noisy gifts as he was? I reassured her, that my noisy gift giving does not last to long! Before she knows it,  the boy will be ready for rapid fire nerf guns!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 26, 2008)

thewife said:
			
		

> The mother of the 2yr old, did not seem as thrilled with his noisy gifts as he was? I reassured her, that my noisy gift giving does not last to long! Before she knows it,  the boy will be ready for rapid fire nerf guns!


She needs to learn to tune out all those electronic noises that todays toys make is all. He's young, she has time to learn yet-or go crazy!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 26, 2008)

am besides he just hitt the fun age.where he runs through the house screaming.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, I think the little cow and roooster flashlights, that moo and crow, every time you squeeze their tails, were some what acceptable!
I'm pretty sure it was the obnoxious hopping frog that sings "jingle frog", that kinda put her over the edge!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 26, 2008)




----------

